# Pdsa treatment donations.



## Trace780 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi everyone. 
Can I ask if anyone knows whether the pdsa can tell you on the phone that they want at least a £20 donation for any treatment even before you've even seen the vet. I thought that the minimum amount was about £5. Please don't think I'm moaning as I always give a lot more but what if you don't have it. I overheard a few people having to refuse bringing their pets because the didn't have the £20.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

IMO, if somebody's circumstances have changed, they have fallen on hard times or ended up with an animal unexpectedly, through bereavement, etc., then finding £20 could be problematic.

However, anyone who buys a puppy/kitten should be sure they have the means to pay for Veterinary treatment before they buy.

£25 is a relatively small amount and the PDSA operate solely on the revenue from donations.

My own Vet's consultation fee is £35.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I have never had the PDSA refuse me treatment if I don't have the £20 quid when I go. I donate every time I can but sometimes, in an emergency, it's not possible. 

Who told you that you have to have £20?


----------



## Trace780 (Dec 18, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> I have never had the PDSA refuse me treatment if I don't have the £20 quid when I go. I donate every time I can but sometimes, in an emergency, it's not possible.
> 
> Who told you that you have to have £20?


Hi mirandashell, this is what the pdsa receptionists were asking for over the phone when people were calling to make appointments. "And we ask for a.donation of £20" was the exact words. This is not the first time this has been said and I only wanted to know if they are allowed to say that to people. Please dont get me wrong they do fabulous work.and I always give way way as much as I can when I go but I do worry that people who cannot afford this will be unable to get the help needed for their pets. I do know that their literature mentions a donation of at least £5 and that any donation will be appreciated.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmm .... never had that happen to me. Is this at a hospital? I know the vet service has had a lot of changes.


----------



## Trace780 (Dec 18, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Hmm .... never had that happen to me. Is this at a hospital? I know the vet service has had a lot of changes.


Yes at the pet hospital. 
I thought it was wrong and that's all I really want to know for future reference.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The problem is, is if you went with a private vet a consultation at my vets is £38 some private vets in my area charge £44, so £20 at a charity vet is reasonable. I know the Blue Cross Animal Hospital (who are a charity animal hospital) are now asking for £28 to £32 as a suggested donation as an elderly friend of mine uses them, she gives as much as she can close to this figure when she needs to take her pet there. Every penny counts for charities as it helps them to keep running their professional discounted services. They heavily rely on donations from clients as they get no help from the Government at all.

If you can only afford £5 I would offer this for now and try to pay the full £20 or close to it next time. The vets are providing a exemplary professional service for your pet at a very low discounted price and £20 is very, very cheap.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Trace780 said:


> Yes at the pet hospital.
> I thought it was wrong and that's all I really want to know for future reference.


I'm not saying it's wrong. The PDSA are struggling at the minute. I'm just saying it hasn't happened to me yet. Maybe it's a new thing they are trying. But I doubt very much they would refuse your pet treatment.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I found this on their website:

We aim to keep our prices affordable for our clients. An initial consultation with a vet will cost between £20-24, follow up consultations with a vet cost from £14 and with a vet nurse from £9. Overall the total cost, including any treatment needed, is normally significantly cheaper than local private vets.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmmm. Well, I guess it was always coming. Does it say anything about refusing treatment?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Hmmm. Well, I guess it was always coming.


Yeah. Apparently it's costing them £60 million a year, so something had to give eventually


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Trace780 said:


> This is not the first time this has been said and I only wanted to know if they are allowed to say that to people


They're allowed to say what they want.

Why anyone should reasonably expect to have their pet treated for £5 is beyond me.

If everyone who used the Charity made a donation of £5, the PDSA would cease to exist very quickly.


----------



## anne mccurley (Sep 16, 2018)

I was told the other day that a donation of 20.00 would be expected. The treatment itself would only be 24.00. I love the PDSA and always give as much as I can afford. Having googled what their administrative staff and managers receive in salaries I can't help feeling that that's what we're paying towards. I'm of pensionable age and I'm afraid it niggles a bit that I'm helping to pay an executives high salary from my benefits.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

The point is that the PDSA do not charge anywhere near what you would expect from your own Vet.

They're a Charity at the end of the day and cannot exist on fresh air, but sadly, there are those who want their animals treated for nothing, or close to it.

I wouldn't feel 'niggled' about where the money is going. £20 is very little these days.

If you're not happy with them asking for a £20 donation, you are free to consult another Vet.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

People who can afford a computer or smartphone and monthly fees to an internet service provider should be able to afford a private vet and not need to use a charitable service.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> People who can afford a computer or smartphone and monthly fees to an internet service provider should be able to afford a private vet and not need to use a charitable service.


It gets abused by many... Am going back by what 7/8 years now. However my friend whose on benefits asked me to pick up a PDSA form from the vets for her new puppy, some silly crossbreed shihtzu crossed with something. Asked for the form, and the receptionist asked who it's for, explained for a friend's new puppy. She said you can take it but some people are now getting refused because they are on benefits but wanting very pricey puppies covered..so am sure it asked on the form where the dog is from or price paid..and if these people can afford to buy these dogs in the first place the PDSA was deeming them fit to pay for vet care... It's different if people loose their jobs and then decide to register as of course you have been paying. Surely that's what the charity should be there for per se...
Funny you mention smartphones as the receptionists say most claiming poverty here have the better car in car park and the best phone too.

Like people say something has to give, it's a charity worth its salt to people, reduced prices veterinary care when in need.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2019)

I think it’s incredible that you have a charity there to help people who need help with vet treatment. There is nothing like that where I live so I’m gobsmacked when people criticise it.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

anne mccurley said:


> I was told the other day that a donation of 20.00 would be expected. The treatment itself would only be 24.00. I love the PDSA and always give as much as I can afford. Having googled what their administrative staff and managers receive in salaries I can't help feeling that that's what we're paying towards. I'm of pensionable age and I'm afraid it niggles a bit that I'm helping to pay an executives high salary from my benefits.


Really? Do you think they should work for free then?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

anne mccurley said:


> I was told the other day that a donation of 20.00 would be expected. The treatment itself would only be 24.00. I love the PDSA and always give as much as I can afford. Having googled what their administrative staff and managers receive in salaries I can't help feeling that that's what we're paying towards. I'm of pensionable age and I'm afraid it niggles a bit that I'm helping to pay an executives high salary from my benefits.


Unless you get everything you own and use by barter from people who make it from scratch from materials they hunter-gather for themselves with homemade tools, then any time you buy something (from supermakets to charity shops to online) you're contributing toexecutive salaries - probably from several companies (the supermarket, the food manufacturer, the packaging manufacturer, the bank etc.). 

I rarely give to large charities on principle, but if you do want to do that then it's well worth working out how to donate directly to a local branch rather than the central charity. Then you can be relatively sure the money is being used locally (so, in this case, paying for treatments and the salaries of the vets and nurses who work in the branch), rather than vanishing into the corporate abyss.


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

Trace780 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Can I ask if anyone knows whether the pdsa can tell you on the phone that they want at least a £20 donation for any treatment even before you've even seen the vet. I thought that the minimum amount was about £5. Please don't think I'm moaning as I always give a lot more but what if you don't have it. I overheard a few people having to refuse bringing their pets because the didn't have the £20.


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi Trace I know it has been a few years but today 13th of September 2019 . I understand totally I was told £20 min for a donation for treatment . I did complain as it says nothing on the site and the practice manager came to see me explaining why as they are a charity . I understand the why but do not understand where this information is on the PDSA site to let people know if you can't afford £20 you will not be able to have treatment for your pet unless it is classed as an emergency .I would like to know what the minimum is as well . We took every 20p we had saved and it was £11.20 in total but apparently it would have not been enough .It was a good job that my other half's mum and dad were there and paid on a card as I really don't know whether my cat Tommy's ulcers in his mouth and throat would of been classed as an emergency and he had already not eaten or drunk anything for a few days .


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

Mirandashell said:


> I have never had the PDSA refuse me treatment if I don't have the £20 quid when I go. I donate every time I can but sometimes, in an emergency, it's not possible.
> 
> Who told you that you have to have £20?


 I have been charged £20 today 13th September 2019 in Wolverhampton and that is the minimum for treatment . But it does not say anything as a minimum for treatment on the PDSA site at all. Very annoyed. I though they were there to help for the hard times .


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

stockwellcat. said:


> The problem is, is if you went with a private vet a consultation at my vets is £38 some private vets in my area charge £44, so £20 at a charity vet is reasonable. I know the Blue Cross Animal Hospital (who are a charity animal hospital) are now asking for £28 to £32 as a suggested donation as an elderly friend of mine uses them, she gives as much as she can close to this figure when she needs to take her pet there. Every penny counts for charities as it helps them to keep running their professional discounted services. They heavily rely on donations from clients as they get no help from the Government at all.
> 
> If you can only afford £5 I would offer this for now and try to pay the full £20 or close to it next time. The vets are providing a exemplary professional service for your pet at a very low discounted price and £20 is very, very cheap.


 I wish they would of accepted this but Wolverhampton would not I had to go to the pdsa today and I was told £20 minimum donation or basically no treatment unless it was a emergency . I don't know if my cats ulcers in mouth and throat would of been classed as an emergency as he has not been able to eat or drink for a few days so ???.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sandy S said:


> I have been charged £20 today 13th September 2019 in Wolverhampton and that is the minimum for treatment . But it does not say anything as a minimum for treatment on the PDSA site at all. Very annoyed. I though they were there to help for the hard times .


They are there for those who are in difficulty paying for treatment, but they're a Charity with the same operating costs as any other Vet.

Why you believe you're entitled to be annoyed because you were asked for a donation I really can't fathom.

What did you expect? A consultation with your Vet and treatment in exchange for a few pounds?


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

Rafa said:


> The point is that the PDSA do not charge anywhere near what you would expect from your own Vet.
> 
> They're a Charity at the end of the day and cannot exist on fresh air, but sadly, there are those who want their animals treated for nothing, or close to it.
> 
> ...


 I think this lady understands it is a charity but would like to find out where this minimum donation literature is as circumstances change sometimes and the PDSA used to help with a donation in an envelope of whatever you could afford at the time for treatment . I really hope you are never ever in the situation where you have no money for whatever reason and have a pet which you did and could afford to take to the vets then but not now. I am sorry to say but pets do not always get poorly when you can always afford it unfortunately. I have experienced today a minimum of £20 for treatment unless it is an emergency so some people who are in certain circumstances would not be able to help their pet so the one that suffers are the animals and that is a real shame .


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

The point is that the PDSA cannot continue to function without money. They're a Charity.

£20 is very reasonable - my Vet now charges nearly double that.

Didn't you say your OH's Parents paid the £20?


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

Rafa said:


> They are there for those who are in difficulty paying for treatment, but they're a Charity with the same operating costs as any other Vet.
> 
> Why you believe you're entitled to be annoyed because you were asked for a donation I really can't fathom.
> 
> What did you expect? A consultation with your Vet and treatment in exchange for a few pounds?


 We all understand that it is a charity but it would be nice if this information was on the site before as not everyone has a credit card that can be used .I always have donated as much as I can afford but did not know about the minimum of £20 today . It's not the actual donation it is the lack of communication of telling people and if someone really has not got £20 or can get it from anywhere because of their circumstances the animal suffers which I do not understand . What are these people supposed to do please


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

Rafa said:


> The point is that the PDSA cannot continue to function without money. They're a Charity.
> 
> £20 is very reasonable - my Vet now charges nearly double that.
> 
> Didn't you say your OH's Parents paid the £20?


 The point I did not make very well is that this information is not in black and white on the site anywhere so wished I had read about the new charges. I feel really sorry for the animals in pain and not an emergency where a person can not afford this minimum donation. I was lucky today but some would be turned away . Unfortunately not all of us have funds for a rainy day I am afraid. I hope you are never in this situation . Take care


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sandy S said:


> What are these people supposed to do please


Well, in your case, ask your Parents in Law for help, as they appear to be in a position to do so.

Let me ask you. If everyone took their pet to the PDSA for treatment and paid £11, as you intended to, for how long do you believe they could continue to operate?

What are the PDSA supposed to do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2019)

My vet charges about €50 that is I think around £44.40 ish in English pounds. 

You are lucky if you can get it for £20. If it is a charity I wouldn't complain as charities rely on donations to survive. What would you do if you had no charity vets available?


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

Rafa said:


> Well, in your case, ask your Parents in Law for help, as they appear to be in a position to do so.
> 
> Let me ask you. If everyone took their pet to the PDSA for treatment and paid £11, as you intended to, for how long do you believe they could continue to operate?
> 
> What are the PDSA supposed to do?


 Yes we all understand it is a charity but I had no intention of just paying £11 ? that is what I could get together today for treatment as my cat was in pain but offered more on Monday they have all my a details etc to bill me and I will be able to donate more now I know the minimum donation etc .The point of my other half's parents being in a position to help. We are not married and I personally feel very uncomfortable asking anyone for help in any way. But each to their own if some people do x


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Sandy S said:


> I think this lady understands it is a charity but would like to find out where this minimum donation literature is as circumstances change sometimes and the PDSA used to help with a donation in an envelope of whatever you could afford at the time for treatment


I get that, I really do but there's been a very good point made on here that many (not all) people who are, on paper, candidates to benefit from such a charity still seem to manage a mobile phone, internet, subscription tv etc etc etc. There comes a point that any charity has to really limit who it helps or start asking for reasonable contributions. How galling must it be for a young vet up their armpits in (student) debt to be treating an animal which has obviously cost the owner ££££ to buy without any thought of the ongoing costs. I feel for them too just as I feel for those in genuine need who put their animals first.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sandy S said:


> Yes we all understand it is a charity but I had no intention of just paying £11 ? that is what I could get together today for treatment as my cat was in pain but offered more on Monday they have all my a details etc to bill me and I will be able to donate more now I know the minimum donation etc .The point of my other half's parents being in a position to help. We are not married and I personally feel very uncomfortable asking anyone for help in any way. But each to their own if some people do x


What would you have done if you hadn't been in an area covered by PDSA?
Let your cat continue to suffer?
You say you dont like asking for help, well I'd work the streets if my animals needed it(mind I'd have to give refunds, so would it be worth it?)
I too have to use PDSA, and, because its an affiliated vet, not the PDSA itself, I am only allowed one animal to be registered
The others have to go private
So i'm damn grateful to the PDSA, simply because I know how expensive vets really are
I don't have a credit card
And
With all my dogs being over 8, its not worth the premiums to insure them
So, yes, I'm one of the people you profess to be
'sticking up for'
Don't bother on my account hun, I thank the PDSA from the bottom of my heart, I certainly wouldn't begrudge it a penny


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

havoc said:


> I get that, I really do but there's been a very good point made on here that many (not all) people who are, on paper, candidates to benefit from such a charity still seem to manage a mobile phone, internet, subscription tv etc etc etc. There comes a point that any charity has to really limit who it helps or start asking for reasonable contributions. How galling must it be for a young vet up their armpits in (student) debt to be treating an animal which has obviously cost the owner ££££ to buy without any thought of the ongoing costs. I feel for them too just as I feel for those in genuine need who put their animals first.


 Yes charities should only help the real but it leads to more questions as to who in life is really in need It is a very good point about some people with their lifestyles getting help from charities that they in reality should not be getting but I always think it is a certain personality type that are like this I know going off of the subject slightly but I was surprised how many people who work who are on 0 hours contracts have to go to food banks so how would we make the rules as to who is needy . .Its gets really complicated. I have enjoyed our chat .


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sandy S said:


> Yes we all understand it is a charity but I had no intention of just paying £11 ? that is what I could get together today for treatment as my cat was in pain but offered more on Monday they have all my a details etc to bill me and I will be able to donate more now I know the minimum donation etc .The point of my other half's parents being in a position to help. *We are not married and I personally feel very uncomfortable asking anyone for help in any way.* But each to their own if some people do x


But expect a charity to cover the ££££'s needed for your cat


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sandy S said:


> We are not married and I personally feel very uncomfortable asking anyone for help in any way.


You're missing the point.

You are asking for help - from the PDSA. Even if you do pay the £20, that is highly unlikely to cover the cost of your pet's treatment.

My issue here is that you said earlier you were "very annoyed" at being asked for a reasonable donation.

You have no right to be annoyed in any way.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Sandy S said:


> We are not married


What has being married, or not, got to do with it?


Sandy S said:


> and I personally feel very uncomfortable asking anyone for help in any way.


But not uncomfortable expecting a charity to fund you?? How is that not asking for help?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sandy S said:


> Yes charities should only help the real but it leads to more questions as to who in life is really in need It is a very good point about some people with their lifestyles getting help from charities that they in reality should not be getting but I always think it is a certain personality type that are like this I know going off of the subject slightly but I was surprised how many people who work who are on 0 hours contracts have to go to food banks so how would we make the rules as to who is needy . .Its gets really complicated. I have enjoyed our chat .


not just those one 0 hour contracts, I think i read that 1:3 households with both people working, and, having children of school age, are still having to recieve UC and still have to rely on food banks
pdsa is one of the few charities that cover those who are working, as well as those solely on benefits, all you have to get is 1p HB or CTB to qualify for pdsa help
most, if not all others, one has to be solely on benefits or, as in the case of rspca and CP, one has to hand the animal, over for it to be treated
so stop flipping moaning, cos you aint gonna get no sympathy here


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m sure a quick phone call to the local PDSA would answer any queries one might have.

It does say on the website to register in advance of requiring assistance so you know if you’re eligible, etc.

I wouldn’t expect to just turn up tbh.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Having had to use the emergency vet services that Vets Now share with the PDSA on bank holiday Saturday and then on the Sunday I can't help feeling £20 should be a minimum "suggested" donation.
My fees to walk through the door were £146 on the Saturday and £154 on the Sunday total treatment costs were £1400 which I had to pay and claim back despite being with Pet Plan because in the chaos the new receptionist had got all the paperwork wrong.

In the time I was there I saw very few people donating anything to the PDSA side and several wild animals bought in by the public for treatment, the costs must be massive. 


However, I do hope that nobody would be refused treatment for not having that amount £20 is still a lot of money and I have been in the situation of finding that amount very difficult.

A suggestion should be made but not compulsory.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Trouble is, there are an increasing number of people who believe the World owes them a living and will “spunk the system” if they can.

As usual, “one bad apple”.....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Trouble is, there are an increasing number of people who believe the World owes them a living and will "spunk the system" if they can.
> 
> As usual, "one bad apple".....


Yes, I think unfortunately this is the case. There was a member on here (a few years ago) who was open in her use of the service for her dogs but was still buying pedigree cats, reptiles & rodents despite not being able to afford her existing pets.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I can' help feeling Sandy has had a slightly hard time here but I'm torn as a pet has now more than ever become a luxury rather than a right.

I wouldn't feel bad at in-laws assisting with pet bills, it is where you should be able to go. My own son and girlfriend recently got their first pets together (gerbils) they did however discuss the purchase with us as they needed the support of holiday care, support if things go wrong financially and also to take in the Gerbils should they have to move home as they are currently renting. Pets are now an extended family responsibility as well as an immediate carer responsibility. 

Havoc is correct so many complain at Vet Bills yet I know many of those complaining were in support of student tuition fees. My own son has £46,000 of debt he should have had much less being from at the time a low-income family but the Government decided to add his maintenance grant to his loan. A vet student will have a minimum of £70,000 to repay.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Whilst I completely understand that sometime people fall in to financial hardship very easily (it really can happen to anyone) & a lot of people are struggling anyway but in no post did Sandy appreciate the care & treatment her cat received, instead she moaned & complained ….. I don't get that sense of entitlement at all tbh.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> I can' help feeling Sandy has had a slightly hard time here but I'm torn as a pet has now more than ever become a luxury rather than a right.
> 
> I wouldn't feel bad at in-laws assisting with pet bills, it is where you should be able to go. My own son and girlfriend recently got their first pets together (gerbils) they did however discuss the purchase with us as they needed the support of holiday care, support if things go wrong financially and also to take in the Gerbils should they have to move home as they are currently renting. Pets are now an extended family responsibility as well as an immediate carer responsibility.
> 
> Havoc is correct so many complain at Vet Bills yet I know many of those complaining were in support of student tuition fees. My own son has £46,000 of debt he should have had much less being from at the time a low-income family but the Government decided to add his maintenance grant to his loan. A vet student will have a minimum of £70,000 to repay.


I like your sentiment and I think Sandy has come across with more of an entitlement to have her vet fees paid.

Am sure many here struggle to pay vet fees, not entitled to Pdsa, not in catchment area so I can see why as always this topic gets heated. People just scraping by, saving scrimping etc to pay for treatment because life has thrown a curve ball. Then when someone comes along disgusted with a service of a charity because they ask for a minimum donation.

Sorry cross posted with @Cleo38, I think we are on the same lines with the sense of entitlement


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

havoc said:


> What has being married, or not, got to do with it?
> 
> But not uncomfortable expecting a charity to fund you?? How is that not asking for help?


The question I would be asking is do you wait until you do get the money to go to the PDSA as your pet is in pain or gift what you can and pay the rest as soon as you can even if it is a old fashioned cheque with the date it can be paid . And if the person did not pay they would not be able to use the service again maybe. I offered to take the rest of the money on Monday they declined. I understand that people used to put buttons in the envelopes so the bad un trust worthy are mainly to blame . Disgusting behaviour .A lady on here said she would sell her body for her pet as she would do anything but it would still take time to do this to get the money .so the animal is still in pain. I honestly don't know if someone not me genuinely have no one to get the money from what do they do please as I have no answer.


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

Cleo38 said:


> Whilst I completely understand that sometime people fall in to financial hardship very easily (it really can happen to anyone) & a lot of people are struggling anyway but in no post did Sandy appreciate the care & treatment her cat received, instead she moaned & complained ….. I don't get that sense of entitlement at all tbh.


 The original post was a query about the suggested donation being the minimum as far as I understood. Apologies if I read it incorrectly. I explained my experience yesterday to this lady. I appreciate and love the Pdsa for what they do to help sick animals . It was a suggestion on the phone about donation of £20 so as my cat was in pain today took what I could at that exact moment knowing on Monday I would be able to donate more . I know now that the donation is not in fact a suggestion of a donation amount as informed but a definite minimum amount and I have suggested it should be on their site to inform people of this . Then no animals would possibly have to be turned away because they did not know and it was not an emergency would they . Even being a charity I am sure they should give the exact minimum amount for the cost perhaps and suggesting the donation is what you can afford for the actual treatment costs on top of the original £20 instead then it is clear for everyone from the beginning.


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

Picklelily said:


> I can' help feeling Sandy has had a slightly hard time here but I'm torn as a pet has now more than ever become a luxury rather than a right.
> 
> I wouldn't feel bad at in-laws assisting with pet bills, it is where you should be able to go. My own son and girlfriend recently got their first pets together (gerbils) they did however discuss the purchase with us as they needed the support of holiday care, support if things go wrong financially and also to take in the Gerbils should they have to move home as they are currently renting. Pets are now an extended family responsibility as well as an immediate carer responsibility.
> 
> Havoc is correct so many complain at Vet Bills yet I know many of those complaining were in support of student tuition fees. My own son has £46,000 of debt he should have had much less being from at the time a low-income family but the Government decided to add his maintenance grant to his loan. A vet student will have a minimum of £70,000 to repay.


Not much change in my cat yet so maybe today he will be able to eat something and the steroid injection will help .I totally agree pets have and always will be a luxury Your son and his girlfriend have common sense to discuss it before rushing in like some do . You must be very proud but it does make me wonder how long would it take for someone to rehome their much loved pet a member of their family if they could afford to feed it and it was healthy if their circumstances did change . It only becomes a situation when they become ill. That money in the bank for a rainy day does not last as long as you think. I know from experience and that is without luxuries Some comments have been very cold obviously some people have never been or known anyone in a situation where they have to count every penny and like to know costs of things before. I doubt they would rehome their pet if their circumstances changed .As long as I can feed, love and give my cat a good home I am keeping him . My cat chose to live here himself as the family who's cat it was were not feeding or looking after him properly. And this is the first time in 8 years I have had to ask the PDSA for help. And I really appreciate the PDSA help yesterday .It was a shock that's all. suggestion opposed to a cost . I really could not of waited to take my cat on Monday and did try to explain on phone that I only had that amount in 20p till Monday then I could give more. But luckily my boyfriends parents took us in the end at the last minute as the bus fare would of taken another £4 from the 20p as well and then we would of not had treatment I really appreciate the help from the PDSA and the sort of in laws .. But really hate owing anyone anything.


----------



## Sandy S (Sep 13, 2019)

lullabydream said:


> I like your sentiment and I think Sandy has come across with more of an entitlement to have her vet fees paid.
> 
> Am sure many here struggle to pay vet fees, not entitled to Pdsa, not in catchment area so I can see why as always this topic gets heated. People just scraping by, saving scrimping etc to pay for treatment because life has thrown a curve ball. Then when someone comes along disgusted with a service of a charity because they ask for a minimum donation.
> 
> Sorry cross posted with @Cleo38, I think we are on the same lines with the sense of entitlement


 Not disgusted that was the minimum amount. That is not what I was saying at all it was a cost not suggestion as I was told . I obviously did not explain which is why I am replying to every comment I have received .I totally agree I did not realise how many would read my experience to the original posters question to them and get so heated either. But I have learnt from this experience not everyone read's things twice and takes it in first some only pick out certain words etc before commenting. There is not any sense of entitlement here If that is how you read it I am sorry you read it that way I will re-read it when I was telling the original person my experience. I could of robbed Peter to pay Paul and sorted it out if I had known . I am sure you have always queried a price if different to price on site, label on or product like me .


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

If they now have a minimum charge it should say on their website, but there is this

https://www.pdsa.org.uk/taking-care-of-your-pet/eligibility

If people fill this out in advance they can find out how much it is likely to cost them, or they could call into the local centre to ask before their pet gets sick. Then they can put back the £20 or whatever it is, in case of emergencies.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Elles said:


> If they now have a minimum charge it should say on their website, but there is this
> 
> https://www.pdsa.org.uk/taking-care-of-your-pet/eligibility
> 
> If people fill this out in advance they can find out how much it is likely to cost them, or they could call into the local centre to ask before their pet gets sick. Then they can put back the £20 or whatever it is, in case of emergencies.


They could, just as anyone could find out the cost of a consultation with any vet. My vet has a website and nowhere on it does it state their charges. Anyone who wants to know would presumably ask when they phone for an appointment. It appears this is the point at which the PDSA is letting people know_ in advance_. I really doubt they'd refuse to treat a real emergency just because nobody was fronting £20. They, just like any vet, are legally obliged to provide immediate emergency care


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

havoc said:


> They could, just as anyone could find out the cost of a consultation with any vet. My vet has a website and nowhere on it does it state their charges. Anyone who wants to know would presumably ask when they phone for an appointment. It appears this is the point at which the PDSA is letting people know_ in advance_. I really doubt they'd refuse to treat a real emergency just because nobody was fronting £20. They, just like any vet, are legally obliged to provide immediate emergency care


It says on the PDSA website that it can be free though, it doesn't say they have a fixed minimum charge, so they probably don't. You just have to be eligible for free treatment. Probably if you're homeless and living on the streets.

If my friends' animals need a vet and they can't afford it due to changing circumstances, I help them out. What's the difference between taking help from me, or another friend or family member and taking help from complete strangers, which is what you're doing if you ask for freebies from the PDSA? I suppose it saves embarrassment, because the strangers don't know you. Personally if my pet needed assistance I wouldn't give a damn where it came from, if I couldn't cover it myself. My daughter often fund raises for vet care for dogs in rescues she supports, they need help too. In the end someone has to pay for it.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hope your cat feels better soon Sandy. A quick google suggests anti-inflammatory medication and toothbrushing helps I think Wilko has the best price. You have my utmost sympathy because I have know the searching for coins to pay for things.

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/beaphar-dog-cat-tooth-gel-100g/p/0314712


----------

